# aim dead on?



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Just curious to see who on here actually aims at the x.....and whom like me aim like a shotgun...just under of where u wanna hit?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I focus on the spot I want to hit not the pin !


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Aim dead on.

Lien2


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't aim. 

But I do let my dot center the circle. It takes up 2/3 of the white on a 5 spot and the yellow on the Vegas faces.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

I shoot a machined scope(TrueSpot Sniper) so I have a ring in the center. this allows me to just put my target in the middle and stare at it while executing my shot sequence.


----------

